# Carroll County Ohio



## margeonk (Apr 13, 2013)

Found two blacks in my normal spot today on the Carroll/Stark county lines. They were too small so I marked them and will return on Monday. I have photos on phone but no way to post.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

margeonk,could you send me an email at [email protected],Im looking to buy Morels and also Ramps.Didn't know if you were interested in getting any Ramps but if so please let me know one way or the outher.Thanks a lot God Bless Boone


----------

